

Ask HN: Feedback/advice on an EC2 based startup - LabSlice

I am hoping to get some input for the minds here at HN. My startup can be found at: http://LabSlice.com. It's a solution that allows you to use EC2 for the distribution of thick or thin client applications to customers (ie. send your customer a hyperlink, and it will automatically launch a fully accessible VM for them on a timed-lease). The idea can be extended to anything where sharing of VMs is desirable: training environments, test and lab systems etc.<p>One problem I face is that I currently require a user's AWS Access Keys (web service keys) to be able to manage their environment. This tends to confuse people at sign-up. I'm wondering if it's a smart or risky idea to give short term trials using my own EC2 AWS environment, or if I should focus solely on those who already know a lot about EC2.<p>Thanks. SE.
======
mryan
Have you looked at AWS's DevPay? <http://aws.amazon.com/devpay/>

If your customers could provide you with an image of their server you could
add that to your AWS account, and then bill them through DevPay for their
usage. However, there might be some limitations with DevPay that I am not
aware of, and it might not give you and your users the flexibility you need.
On the plus side, it would keep everything self-contained - the user no longer
needs to worry about paying you _and_ Amazon.

Also, I agree with elliottcarlson - anyone planning to use your site would be
able to follow instructions to create/share their AWS keys.

I like the site/idea, good luck.

------
jpmc
Focus on those that know at first. Roll through some clients and get really
comfortable with support. Then after you have a solid support structure and a
reputation you can start to go after the guys who don't know. You don't need
to hold everybody's hand upfront, you won't have time.

------
elliottcarlson
Honestly, if your homepage has "Virtual Labs powered by Amazon EC2" in large
font on the top, your target customers should know what they are doing (at
least enough to be able to obtain the AWS keys).

Not sure why you would have any confusion during sign-up...

